# NM Index store svr.exe error



## hope4tf (Oct 5, 2007)

The following should fix it. This error occurs when drivers conflict within Nero

ftp://ftp9.nero.com/attach/cleanpack.zip

- Extract the zipped files on your hard disk using WinZip or WinRAR.
You should now have two files: Driver-CleanTool.exe and RegistryChecker.exe.
- First run Driver-CleanTool.exe by double-clicking it.
Driver-CleanTool deactivates drivers that have caused problems in Nero.
Confirm the deactivation of the shown drivers to prevent known driver
conflicts from now on.
- These drivers also exist in the registry with Values under Windows NT,
2000, and XP.
To deinstall these entries as well, start the RegistryChecker.exe file.


----------

